

Google's Icecream Sandwich Event Live - Xlythe
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/radioandroid

======
sidwyn
Use the one at <http://www.youtube.com/android> instead. It's better.

~~~
nicksergeant
How is this better? The OP posted a live stream, the link you've posted here
has no such live stream.

~~~
abraham
It was live.

